# Motherboard For i5 2500K URGENT !!



## SRA (Dec 14, 2011)

please suggest me a good mother board under 5-7k for i5 2500K , I wont be overclocking , my main work sector is PS CS5 and a bit of casual gaming , but I want to have a solid MOBO that can Incorporate a need of Good GPU in future . And it can make use of the IGP of the 2500K .

PS is crossair CX 600 enough for my requirement ..  consider use of a decent GPU in near future


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

For motherboard, get the Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4K
For PSU, get Corsair GS600 instead of CX600. The price is marginally higher.


----------



## SRA (Dec 14, 2011)

Cilus said:


> For motherboard, get the Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.4K
> For PSU, get Corsair GS600 instead of CX600. The price is marginally higher.


Is this  mobo available In kolkata ? Any other Z68 series mobo in the 6k range ??
Again some people are suggesting since am not buying a GPU now , I sd stick to a 500w SMPS CAbinet combo like bijli or zebronics and get a better SMPS when I buy a GPU along with it ..  confused


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 14, 2011)

If your not going to be overclocking shouldn't you be going with Non k version and save some money..?

i5 2500 instead of i5 2500K


----------



## SRA (Dec 14, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> If your not going to be overclocking shouldn't you be going with Non k version and save some money..?
> 
> i5 2500 instead of i5 2500K



Since am not getting a GPU rt now , and saw the graphics performance of 2500k ie HD3000 to be quite good for casual gaming & PS works am opting for this processor , anyway the diff is hardly 700/800 INR


----------



## Tenida (Dec 14, 2011)

For psu my suggestion will be Seasonic S12II 620W@4.6k.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not sure the availability of the BIOSTAR mobo in Kolkata but it is available in flipkart. So you can order from them and go for the cach on delivery option.

Flipkart: Biostar TZ68K+: Motherboard

The other mobo within 7K is INTEL DZ68DB but the BIOSTAR board is better.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 14, 2011)

SRA said:


> Is this  mobo available In kolkata ? Any other Z68 series mobo in the 6k range ??



Answer to both the questions: no.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 15, 2011)

get biostar board from flipkart with cash on delivery option.flipkart has good reviews & their replacement service is also praised by many.also don't skip getting a good PSU because it affects your entire pc.get a SeaSonic S12II 520W for 3.5k or at least a SeaSonic S12II 430W or Corsair CX430 V2 430W for ~2.5k.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Get Asus z series if affordable or h one if on tight budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2011)

Get the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Mobo for Rs.7100 from frontechonline.com
who are the official distributors of ASRock in India.This is a solid mobo best value for money and future proof also.


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 23, 2011)

bavusani said:


> Get the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Mobo for Rs.7100 from frontechonline.com
> who are the official distributors of ASRock in India.This is a solid mobo best value for money and future proof also.



That is a nice mobo, can u provide the link coz i am unable to find this product. And what about it's worrenty in india(who provides the worrenty and how many years ).


----------



## akshayp (Dec 25, 2011)

bavusani said:


> Get the ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 Mobo for Rs.7100 from frontechonline.com
> who are the official distributors of ASRock in India.This is a solid mobo best value for money and future proof also.



are you sure its available there??
checked the website they dont sell motherboards at all


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

asrock has only 1 year warranty on mobos - so it's better to opt for some other brand like Biostar, Jetway or even Intel original for a Z68 mobo


----------



## SRA (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for ur feed back , built my PC last week , was tight on budget and have no plan for OC rt now so went for a budget mobo, here goes my config 

_Intel i5 2500k
Intel DH67CL
Crossair vengeance 4GB , 1600 FSB 
Crossair GS 600 PSU
Cooler Master Elite 311+ one extra CM FAN
HP DVD RW
_

I know the mobo is the weak link of this rig , but I did n want to compromise on the Processor and would use the IGP of this processor as of now so H67 chipset was needed .


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Congrats on your purchase.
By now you should have known that your DH67CL will cut off 'K' part from your processor. But from the meaning of your post, I think you bought 2500K only because of its HD3000.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 28, 2011)

SRA, congrats on your purchase. Good thinking, when you will get some money, upgrade to Z68/P67 chipset based motherboard.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2011)

SRA said:


> Thank you guys for ur feed back , built my PC last week , was tight on budget and have no plan for OC rt now so went for a budget mobo, here goes my config
> 
> _Intel i5 2500k
> Intel DH67CL
> ...



congrats. and please correct the ram & PSU name. its not crossair. its Corsair


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2011)

SRA said:


> Thank you guys for ur feed back , built my PC last week , was tight on budget and have no plan for OC rt now so went for a budget mobo, here goes my config
> 
> _Intel i5 2500k
> Intel DH67CL
> ...


well, you paid a Rs. 2000 premium for the K series processor. Should have rather bought a non-K series processor and a graphic card like HD 5570 for Rs. 3500.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

@ *SRA *- congrats and how much you paid for all the components ? if possible post the individual prices of each item.


----------



## SRA (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank You everybody



topgear said:


> @ *SRA *- congrats and how much you paid for all the components ? if possible post the individual prices of each item.



This is what I paid For Each Components 

i5 2500K=11,000/-
DH67CL = 5000/-
GS 600  = 4000/-
Vengeance 4GB=1500/-
CM Elite 311=1750/-
CM Blue Led Fan=450/-
HP DVD RW=900/- 
_+ 4% VAT _

Hope it helps !!


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 30, 2011)

SRA said:


> Thank You everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice price on cpu, can u tell me from where u bought those parts ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

SRA said:


> Thank You everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will do just fine .. great deal ... thanks


----------



## SRA (Dec 31, 2011)

Bought everything from Vedant Computers , Chandni Chowk , Kolkata


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 31, 2011)

You sure its DH67CL! 
AFAIK Intel DH67BL-B3 sells for 5k and Intel DH67CL-B3 for 5800. 

BTW whats the reason for getting a GS-600 for 4.2k?? 
Instead you could have bought FSP SAGA-II 500W for 2.2k and used the remaining 2k to get the Biostar Z68 mobo suggested above.

Anyways congrats for your purchase.


----------

